# Now anyone can do professional dovetails by hand



## Tedstor

Make sure you're wearing your Veritas T-shirt and are drinking from a Veritas coffee mug while using your Veritas DT guide and Veritas DT saw. I go a step further and wear my Veritas bikini briefs too. 
J/K- Cool tool. If I ever get patient enough to cut dovetails, I'll have to consider getting one of these.


----------



## Woodtodust

They look good to me. I've never seen that guide before. I'll have to look it up. I'm a verities guy, too. Great product and if you ever need customer service they are polite and prompt. Need to get a Veritas hat but I think I'll pass on the bikini briefs. That would be ugly.


----------



## brtech

I have one, and while I'm not yet proficient with it, I like it a lot. One of the very cool things about this guide is that you mark the pins and tail boards at the same time by stacking them face to face and marking the edge points just where the pin board meets the tail board. The guide then lines up with these marks. It doesn't require that you trace the edges of the pins or tails on the boards. It's quite fast to change the guide from pins to tails, and because you can slide the thumbscrew anywhere on the support edge, it's easy to get it to hold on the meat of the board even when cutting the end pins/tails.


----------



## RockyTopScott

I went to the Lee Valley site to look at this. A video would be great but I could not find one.


----------



## DKV

Rocky, Youtube has a video of their right angle guide for finger joints. Same principle… I really like the dovetail guide. My third and fourth will be tomorrow. The more I use it the easier and quicker it becomes. Kind of pricey but if you like dovetails the way I do then it is an easy sell.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

You've reversed the size of the pins and tails.
Your tails are not well supported or strong.

Your pins can be smaller and your tails should be larger.


----------



## DKV

Woodchucker, thanks for the help.


----------



## JayT

Nice review DKV. I just got one of David Barron's dovetail guides that works on the same principles and it has made a tremendous improvement in the quality of my joints.

RockyTop, with the similarities, you might watch David Barron's video Hand Cut Dovetails Made Easy I'd think the same principles would apply for using the Veritas guide.


----------



## Kryptic

Nicely done.

and a good review too….. I'm awe struck at both.


----------



## RockyTopScott

JayT. I watched the Barron video, thanks.

Even I might be able to handcut dovetails with this.


----------



## waho6o9

A video would be awesome for this great dovetail guide.

I opted for the dovetail saw for my guide and like the results.

Great review DKV, I like the contrast of lumber on your pics!


----------



## DrDirt

The saw David Barron uses is great - the Gyochucho 372

There are tons of Japanese saws - and they are all just a little different. The 372 really cuts well.

David does a comparison test of the saws - including using his guide for all of them.





The saw is cheaper at Hida Tool - 58 dollars, than on Davids site+uk shipping - -David sells for 49 Pounds - which is 79 dollars.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks like a useful guide,I'm guessing your using the whole guide to make your dovetails ? Usually you just slide the guide over to have an angle on each side to the size of the dovetails you want,other than being very large dovetails it looks like a good first and second attempt. Thanks for the review


----------



## Kryptic

DKV

Freddy Flinstonish.

Barny Rubble

we all start somewhere ?

when cut steel strikes wood, it doesnt always go right, be it right handed or left handed pull stroke, or left and right push stroke, the said saw is owners hand, and the gift to cut and hold, takes time to master, the excuse is never in the tool, be it push or pull. Its like being a right handed golpher and left handed hockey player, its what works for you. Like telling some one what way to turn when they are driving the car ?

peculiar joinery at best, is a very big addiction enjoyed by billions

clearly, you have made progress and earned the ranks of kinder reviews

Best


----------

